# Tai Chi Push Hand



## Zenbarz (Jun 25, 2002)

Can any one give me some advice on push hand.  I started with Wu style Tai Chi and learn push hand where their push hand is based on redirecting the force away from you.  

A few months ago I took up Chan style Tai Chi and where their push hand style is rediect the force back at your pusher.  

Can someone tell me what kind of excerise I should do to improve my hips movments, for Chan style.


----------



## chufeng (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi,

The quandry is, both methods are right...

You should redirect the "push" coming at you...
...and, if the opening presents itself, you should turn it on your partner...

Always turning it back is not right...
Never turning it back is not right...

Sometimes, if there is a break in the flow from your partner...you can turn it back immediately...this appears to be an aggressive move, but is, in fact, simply making the circle smaller...

The only way to "develop" the proper base is to work with a teacher who can critique what you are doing...ask him/her "how can I improve my root?" and then do whatever drills he/she shows you...

Don't expect RAPID results...these things take time to cultivate... be patient.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Zenbarz (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you for the advice, but sadly both my teacher are from the old school, they wouldn't show me correct way of doing thing until I try to come up with the way to show them first.  In a way is good, it make you think first before a soloution is given.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

some of the basic chi kung excercises are good for developing your spiraling waist energy. ask your teacher to show you some standing breath excercises. some of them include subtle waist movement that reels through your arms and hands. unfortunately, i dont have a defenite name for those particular chi kung sets.


----------



## hubris (Sep 26, 2002)

If you read "The Way of Energy" by Master Lam Kam Chuen (mostly about chi gung) or "Warriors of Stillness" by Jan Diepersloot (sp?) it may help you get some insight into the concept of spiralling energy. It's not an easy concept and it takes a while to "get it." If you start focussing on the waist as "directing the energy/movement" you will start to connect to the spiral. I'm just beginning to get in touch with this aspect of tai chi and it's taken years!


----------

